# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Jeronim de Rada

## Sokoli

Ka qene poet, publicist, folklorist, filogog dhe mesues i shquar i arberesheve te Italise. Lindi me 1814 ne Makje te Kalabrise. Mesimet e para i kreu ne kolegjin e shen Adrianit te shen Miter Korones. Me 1834 shkoi per te studiuar drejtesi ne Napoli, dhe aty morri pjese gjeresisht ne levizjen politike dhe kulturore te kohes. Me 1848 nxorri te paren gazete Shqiptare "L'Albanese d'italia", ne te cilen shprehu pikepamjet e tij per ngjarjet e kohes. Pas deshtimit te revolucionit te vitit 1848 e mbylli gazeten dhe i zhgenjyer u terhoq ne fshatin e tij te lindies.

Pas traktatit "Parimet e estetikes" (Principit di estetica,1861) botoi veprat "Lashtesia e popullit Sqiptar" (Antichita della nazione Albanese, 1864) dhe "Rapsodi te nje poeme arberreshe" (rapsodie d'un poeme Albanese,1866), qe luajten rol te rendesishem per prepagandimin e ceshtjes kombetare SHqiptare. Hyri ne korespondence me patriotet Shqiptare dhe me personalitete kulturore Evropiane, dashamire te Shqiperise, dhe ndoqi me interes ngjarrjet ne Shqiperi. Me 1878 perkrahu lidhjen e Shqiptareve te Prizrenit dhe ngriti zerin kunder gjymtimit tokesor te Shqiperise. Nje ndihmese te shquar ceshtjes kombetare i dha revista "Flamuri i Arberit", qe u botua ne vitet 1883-1887. Ne "Testamentin politik"(1902) shprehu optimizmin poer te ardhmen e SHqiperise.

Zhvilloi nje veprimtari te frytshme edhe ne fushen e studimeve gjuhesore, u kushtoi rendesi te vecante cestjes se prejardhesve te Shqiptareve dhe te gjuhes Shqipe, duke mbrojtur lashtesine e tyre. 

Ne veprat kryesore te de Rades sduhet lene pa u permendur edhe organizimi i dy kongreseve gjuhesore Shqipes, i pari me 1895, ne Koriliamo Kalabro, i dyti 1897 ne Lungro. Ishte mesues i gjuhes Shqipe ne kolegjin Arberesh te Shen Miter Korones per dhjetevjecare te tere deri sa vdiq.

----------


## cristal

per nder te De Rades nje nga shkollat me te mira ne Tirane ka marr emrin e tij dhe nje korrigjim te vogel emri i tij eshte
JERONIM DE RADA

----------


## Brari

Arbereshi JERONIM DE RADA eshte  babai i Rilindjes tone Kombetare.

Lavdi ketyre njerzve te mrekullueshem!


Lidhjet  midis Shqiperise dhe Arbereshve te ITALISE jane ne nivel jo aty ku duhet te ishin.
"Merit"  ka izolimi stalinist. Dhe kur u hapem u derdh plehu ne itali dhe ata do jen tmerruar kur kane para cfar paska qene atdheu i te pareve te tyre.

----------


## Albo

Viti 2003, viti i De Rades per letrat shqipe. Akademiket shqiptare mblidhen ne 28 shkurt ne nje konference shkencore ne 100 vjetorin e vdekjes te poetit arberesh dhe figures nacionaliste shqiptare te shekullit te 19-te. Kozenca dhe Prishtina e kujtojne gjithashtu ne nje veshtrim sinteze, ndersa Instituti i Gjuhesise dhe Letersise ne Tirane, boton permbledhjen e studimeve me te mira mbi jeten dhe vepren e De Rades gjate nje shekulli 

Elsa Demo

Duke filluar nga 28 shkurti, per letrat shqipe, ky do te jete viti i De Rades. Pervjetori i 100 i vdekjes se poetit do te kujtohet ne aktivitetet ne hapesirat mbareshqiptare dhe ato arbereshe. Gjeografia letrare e nje prej figurave me delikate te levizjes shqiptare kombetare te shekullit te 19-te ne Itali, Jeronim De Rades, i kalon kete vit kufijte zyrtare. Tirane-Kozence-Prishtine, ku do te kujtohet jeta dhe vepra e tij. Kete fund muaji Tirana mbledh akademiket dhe arkivistet ne nje konference shkencore, e cila sipas studiuesit prane Institutit te Gjuhesise dhe Letersise, Kristaq Jorgo "do te jete nje sinteze e studimeve mbi De Raden". 

Jane studiues qe jane marre per nje kohe te gjate me kete figure te letersise kombetare, por edhe veshtrime ne kohe per vepren e poetit ne kufijte mes tradites dhe modernes. Jane Alfred Uci, Kristaq Jorgo, Klara Kodra, Shaban Sinani, e Ali Xhiku diskutimet e te cileve lidhen me fenomenin poetik De Rada qe u zhvillua ne nje kohe me mendimin shqiptar, levizjen kombetare, kohe kur u ngjiz e quajtura letersi kombetare, letersi e Rilindjes, por do te referohet edhe mungesa e studimeve mbi te. 

Me rendesi eshte pjesemarrja e studiuesve nga hapesira te tjera, Itali, Maqedoni e Kosove. Nga Palermo vjen studiuesi i njohur Mateo Mandala, me marredhenien mes dy poeteve te medhenj e te brishte: Zef Skiroit dhe Jeronim De Rades. 

Nga Prishtina Ali Aliu vjen te flase serish per baladen romantike te dashurise se "Milosaos", nje nga poemat me te njohura te De Rades, ndersa Hamit Xhaferri nga Tetova sjell veshtrime mbi "bardin e dramave kombetare dhe hisorike", pak te rrahura nga studiuesit e djeshem e te sotem. Ashtu sikur nuk do te mungojne materiale doreshkrimore te De Rades nga Arkivat e Shtetit, pare si burim paresor per Rilindjen. Keto jane nje rast per hapjen e ekspozites "De Rada permes dokumenteve".

Studiuesi Kristaq Jorgo thote se ne linjen e pervjetorit te 100 te vdekjes se poetit "do te botohet nga Instituti i Gjuhesise dhe Letersise nje pembledhje antologjike me studimet me te mira mbi Jeten dhe vepren e tij, gjate nje shekulli". 

Po ne 28 shkurt, ndersa ne Tirane do te mbahet kjo konference, ne Kozence zhvillohet nje aktivitet shkencor perkujtimor. Keshtu dhe seminari i pervitshem per gjuhen shqipe qe zhvillohet ne vere ne Prishtine, do t'i kushtohet De Rades. 

Jeronim De Rada lindi ne vitin 1814, ne Maki, koloni e vogel arbereshe e Kalabrise. Ne autobiografine e tij, pak e njohur me pare, dhe botuar se fundmi e perkthyer dhe pergatitur nga studiuesi Jup Kastrati, De Rada jep te dhena me shume interes per nje poet qe u lind e jetoi larg Shqiperise, dhe qe ka qene nje figure dominuese ne letersine tone te Rilindjes. Tregon ne kete autobiografi se stergjysherit e te atit "rridhnin nga nje fare Pjeter Anton Rada prej Shqiperie, per te cilin, ne arkivin e Venedikut, te vitit 1300, ndodhet nje kontrate per shitblerje me Dogjen. Nje fare Pjeter Antoni eshte i pari i shtepise Rada, te cilin e gjejme ne librat e pagezimit te Makit, emer qe nuk zhduket ne tash kater shekuj...". Kjo ishte mbijetesa ne kohe e fisit Rada, qe i ngjan ne nje menyre pemes se letersise se poetit te ri, De Rada.

----------


## Albo

Jup Kastrati, 25 vitet me De Raden
Profesor Jup Kastrati e pa te realizuar idene e tij per te sjelle ne shqip "Autobiografine" e De Rades (botime Onufri, 206 faqe, 400 leke), ashtu sic e pati projektuar dhe bere gati per shtyp 25 vjet me pare. Pjese te kesaj autobiografie te cilat vijne per here te pare ne shqip jane "Autograf" (1885) dhe "Testamenti politik" (1902). Ne parathenien e vepres Kastrati shpjegon me saktesine e fakteve te gjitha peripecite e saj, me botimet e nderprera qe nga viti 1934, me anonimatin e perkthyesit, me heshtjen e Shtepise Botuese "Naim Frasheri" ne vitin 1973, kur ai e kishte dorezuar te plote vepren e perkthyer, here te tjera per arsye financiare. Pra asnjehere nuk eshte dhene ne variantin e saj te plote, kur vula vihej nga shtepia botuese. "Ky punim i fundit i Poetit te Madh Arberesh eshte ribotuar italisht ne Rome, ne qershor 1964. Kater periudhat e vepres "Autobiografia" (1898-1899), botohen, sot, te plota", mbyll shkurtimisht historine e kesaj pune te veshtire, Kastrati. Dhe si per t'i shkuar deri ne fund kesaj historie me pengesa, kjo veper nuk eshte perfshire ne seminarin shkencor te akademikeve.

----------


## dodoni

Jeronim De Rada, afirmuesi i letërsisë arbëreshe - Në 100-vjetorin e vdekjes -  


 TIRANE, 21 Shkurt/ATSH/.- Letërsia arbëreshe e afirmoi veten si letërsi artistike përmes krijmtarisë së Jeronim De Radës. Në prag të 100 vjetorit të vdekjes së tij, vlerat si poet, folklorist, publicist, filolog dhe estet bashkohen tek ky patriot që shkriu tërë energjitë e veta për zgjimin e shqiptarëve dhe lirinë e atdheut të stërgjysherve. I lindur në nëntor të vitit 1814, ai që në rini u njoh me letërsinë antike dhe moderne si dhe me idetë e iluminizmit , duke i ndezur edhe shkëndijat e para të talentit. Që në këtë kohë De Rada shkruan poemën me subjekt shqiptar "Odisea" por që botohet shumë vonë. Kontakti që pati me folklorin arbëresh do t'i zbulonte shpirtin e popullit të vet. Një botë e re dhe më e gjallë do të hapet përpara tij, kur nisi studimet për drejtësi në Napoli të Italisë, aty ku do të linde edhe vepra e tij e parë "Këngët e Milosaos", që shënon agimin e një periudhë të re për letërsinë tonë kombëtare. Në këtë periudhë ai hyn në një rrugë të re, rrugë e përpjekjeve aktive për çlirimin e atdheut të të parëve, Shqipërisë, dhe të vendlindjes, Italisë. Në të njëjtën kohë ai përpiqet të zgjerojë horizontin e vet kulturor, boton poemën e tij të dytë "Serafina Topia" në të cilën spikasin idetë liridashëse. Kështu emri i poetit bëhet gjithnjë dhe më i njohur. Batica revolucionare e vitit 1848, e gjen shkrimtarin në krahun e liberalëve, pikëpamjet e të cilëve ai i mbron ne gazetën që atë vit themeloi vetë, me titull "Arbëreshi i Italisë". Për të vënë në vend qëllimin e madh të përhapjes së idesë kombëtare shqiptare me anë të zhvillimit të kulturës amtare, De Rada pas shumë përpjekjesh arrin të vendosë në Kolegjin e Shën Adrianit mësimin e shqipes, duke u bërë mësues i saj. Pas vitit 1860, De Rada filloi të botonte një varg veprash me karakter estetik, gjuhësor, politik, folkloristik të cilat militonin për çështjen shqiptare, për njohjen e traditave të lashta të popullit shqiptar dhe për zhvillimin e kulturës në gjuhën shqipe. Emri i poetit tashmë i kapërcen kufijtë e botës arbëreshe duke u bërë i njohur në botën kulturore dhe shkencore evropiane duke u çmuar nga personalitete të tilla si Dora d'Istria, dhe Lamanter i cili i shkruante De Radës se; "Poezia ka lindur në brigjet tuaja dhe atje duhet te rikthehet...". Një periudhë të re në veprimtarinë e rilindësit arbëresh shënon themelimi prej tij i revistës "Fjamuri i Arbërit" organ që mbajti lart flamurin e patriotizmit duke insistuar në kërkesën për autonomi. Në vitet e fundit të jetës së tij De Rada shkruan vepra të tilla si "Skanderbeut të pafan", "Pellazgë e shqipëtarë", "Konferenca mbi gjuhën shqipe" etj. Ditët e fundit të jetës qënë të rënda dhe të mundimshme për shkrimtarin nëntëdhjetëvjeçar. Mendimi i fundit i shkrimtarit të madh ishte për Shqipërinë, fjalët e tij të fundit për fatin e hidhur të arbëreshëve; ..."gjaku ynë i shprishur...fisi ynë i shpërndarë...". - Instituti i Gjuhësisë dhe Letërsisë propozon dhënien e titullit "Nderi i kombit" - Intituti i Gjuhësisë dhe i Letërsisë në Tiranë, i ka kërkuar Akademisë së Shkencave, që kjo e fundit t'i drejtohet Presidentit të Republikës së Shqipërisë, Alfred Moisiu, me propozimin për dhënien e titullit "Nderi i Kombit", rilindasit Jeronim De Rada. Ndërkohë 100 vjetori i vdekjes së De Radës do të kujtohet në datë 28 Shkurt, me një sërë veprimtarish në hapësirat mbarëshqiptare dhe ato arbëreshe. Tirana, Kozenca dhe Prishtina do të jenë tri qendrat në të cilat do të kujtohet jeta artistike e poetit. Një konferencë shkencore do të mbahet në këtë ditë në Tiranë, në kujtim të veprës së De Radës, ku akademikë arkivistë do të bëjnë një sintezë studimore të veprës së tij. Studjues si, Kristaq Jorgo, Alfred Uçi, Klara Kodra, Shaban Sinani, Ali Xhiku, do të diskutojnë për veprën e poetit në kufi mes traditës dhe modernes. Ndërkohë pjesëmarrës në këtë konferencë do të jenë dhe studjues përtej kufijve si, Ali aliu dh Hamid Xhaferri. Veprimtari për nder të De Radës do të zhvillohen dhe në Prishtinë (Kosovë), ndërsa në Kozenca të Italisë do të mbahet një veprimtari shkencore./k.h/f.n/
2003-02-21  



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Copyright © 2001 Albanian Telegraphic Agency! Inc. All rights reserved.  

Pershendetje 
Rrofshin Shqiptaret e Bashkuar dhe Shqiperia e Bashkuar

----------


## Albo

Historia e arkivës së Jeronim De Radës që u zbulua nga një letër e nipit të tij drejtuar shtetit shqiptar i cili nuk u interesua në ato kohë për rimëkëmbjen e shtëpisë së rrënuar të De Radës. Pikërisht aty ndodhej ky arkiv.

*Dorëzimi i dorëshkrimeve në Akademisë Mbretërore Italiane.

Vetëm pas shumë vitesh, shteti shqiptar do të siguronte këtë pasuri të De Radës .Në 100- vjetorin e vdekjes së rilindasit, këto dorëshkrime e letërkëmbime janë vendosur në një ekspozitë* 

*Jeronim De Rada, bota e pazbuluar e rilindasit të madh*

Admirina Peçi
100 vjet pas vdekjes së De Radës studiues të shumë janë mbledhur tok në një konferencë për të diskutuar gjatë për veprën e tij, mbi pozicionin e tij në jetën shoqërore e politike të kohës, mbi gjurmët e thella që ai vendosi në letërsinë shqipe, etj. Studiuesi Alfred Uçi ka mbajtur kumtesën Profeti i poezisë dhe i mendimit shqiptar , Kristaq Jorgo ka mbajtur kumtesën Si lindi një letërsi kombëtare: Jeronim De Rada, Gjovalin Shkurtaj Gjuha dhe shpirti i arbrit në veprën e De Radës, Ali Aliu me Universi i Milosaos, Klara Kodra De Rada, midis traditës dhe modernitetit, Shaban Sinani ka mbajtur kumtesën Kulti i epopesë tek De Rada, Ali Xhiku De Rada në mungesat e studimeve për të dhe Nevila Nika me Fondi i De Radës, burim parësor për studimin e Rilindjes Kombëtare.
Alfred Uçi është ndalur më shumë në veprën e botuar së fundmi të De Radës Parime të estetikës, përgatitur për botim nga vetë studiuesi. Jeronim Derada i mirënjohur si përfaqësues i parë i poezisë moderne shqipe, themelues i letërsisë romantike shqipe me librin Principi di Estetica, paraqitet nëpërmjet këtij libri edhe si lëvrues i estetikës teorike,- tha Uçi. Sipas tij, ky libër mbështetet mbi baza të forta filozofike, mbi përvojat e historisë botërore të estetikës, dhe të letërsisë dhe arteve. 
Ndërsa dr. Shaban Sinani, në kumtesën e tij tha se Letërsia shqipe është sunduar për afro një shekull prej kultit të epopesë. Shkrimtarët e mëdhenj rilindas e shihnin veten përgjegjës ndaj epopesë kombëtare. Nga kjo përgjegjësi lindën vepra të rëndësishme prej më të mëdhenjve të letrave shqipe, duke filluar që nga Jeronim De Rada , Naimi e deri tek Fishta. Më tej ai tha se Kulti i epopesë tek De Rada është pjesë e mitit të së shkuarës, e hyjnizimit të motit të madh. Nëse kjo çështje do të shihej në mënyrë teknokratike, atëherë do të duhej të pranohej se romantizmi i De Radës është romantizëm prapavajtës. Karakterizimi teorik i romantizmit si drejtim dydegësh, futurist-utopik dhe retrospektiv, do të bëhej pengesë për të kuptuar në tërësi veprën e tij. Më tej në këtë konferencë është diskutuar edhe mbi pikëpamje të tjera të veprës së De Radës, si dhe është hapur një ekspozitë me dorëshkrime dhe letërkëmbime origjinale të De Radës nga Arkivi Qendror Shtetëror. Mbi këtë arkiv të De Radës ka folur në këtë konferencë dr.Nevila Nika. 

*Udhëtimi i vështirë i arkivit të De Radës*

Arkivi i Jeronim De Radës bën pjesë në ato arkiva personale, që janë një minierë ari për të gjithë studiuesit e Rilindjes Kombëtare Shqiptare,  kështu bëri të ditur studiuesja Nevila Nika, e cila foli në këtë përvjetor për Arkivi i Jeronim De Radës,- burimi parësor për studimin e Rilindjes Kombëtare. Në këtë kumtesë ajo foli me hollësi për këtë arkiv si dhe për rrugën që i është dashur të ndjekë ai që prej kohës së vështirë kur shtëpia e De Radës ishte në gjendje shumë të keqe. Sipas saj, njoftimi i parë, pak a shumë zyrtar për ekzistencën e këtij arkivi na e përcjell një letër e nipit të De Radës, i quajtur Zef De Rada, ose Xhuzepe më 14 korrik 1924. Pikërisht 21 vjet pas vdekjes së gjyshit të tij, ai i ka drejtuar një letër Ministrisë së Punëve Botore në Tiranë. Letra është dorëshkrim i Zef De Radës dhe është shkruar në gjuhën italiane. Nga kjo letër mësojmë se shtëpia e lindjes së Jeronim De Radës është në gjendje mjaft të keqe dhe për këtë arsye Zef De Rada kërkon ndihmën e shtetit shqiptar. Sipas tij, në këtë shtëpi ndodhet arkivi me vlera të pallogaritshme i vetë Jeronimit, i cili nga gjendja e mjerueshme e shtëpisë rrezikon të zhduket . Lutja e Zef De Radës, përcillet disa ditë më vonë pikërisht më 20 korrik 1924 nga Ministria e Punëve Botore tek ajo e Arsimit. Arsyetimi ishte se Ministria Botore nuk mund të nxirrte fonde për të tilla raste. Po ashtu edhe Ministria e Arsimit tha se nuk kishte fonde për meremetimin e shtëpisë së De Radës, por përsa i përket dokumenteve ato mund ti dërgohen kësaj ministrie dhe ajo do ti vlerësojë. Për këtë përgjigje, Ministria Botore lajmëron familjen De Rada e cila si duket, kishte pritur më shumë nga atdheu i të parëve. Kësisoj vite më pas, trashëgimtarët e De Radës, pjesën më të madhe të arkivit ia kaluan Akademisë Mbretërore Italiane. Ky njoftim del nga një letër e datës 16 nëntor 1941, dërguar Ernest Koliqit, autori i të cilës nuk dihet pasi është vetëm një fletë nga kjo letër e shkruar në gjuhën italiane. Nisur nga ky fakt mendohet se letërshkruesi të ketë qenë italo- arbëresh dhe sipas tij kuptohet se vetë Ernest Koliqi ka qenë i interesuar, për tërheqjen në Shqipëri të arkivit të De Radës. Por Koliqi u njoftua më vonë se Akademia Mbretërore Italiane, nëpërmjet prof.Skiroit, arriti të tërhiqte të gjithë dorëshkrimet. Më tej u deshën të kalonin vite, deri në vitin 1951, kur qeveria shqipatre mori në shqyrtim mundësinë e blerjes së dorëshkrimeve të Jeronim De Radës. U ra dakord për ti blerë dhe u caktua shuma përkatëse 3 milionë lireta italiane. Nuk dihet nëse këtë shumë e kërkoi familja e De Radës, apo e caktoi vetë qeveria shqiptare, megjithatë me anë të saj u bë tërheqja e këtyre dorëshkrimeve. Fillimisht dorëshkrimet kanë kaluar në Seksionin e Historisë të Institutit të Shkencave e më pas në Arkivin e shtetit. 

*Çfarë ndodhet në arkivin e De Radës?*

Siç shpjegon me hollësi studiuesja Nevila Nikaj, ky arkiv që tashmë ndodhet në Arkivin Qendror të Shtetit i është nënshtruar përpunimit tekniko shkencor, pra klasifikimit të dorëshkrimeve të De Radës, i cili sipas saj paraqiste mjaft vështirësi, për shkak se ishin dorëshkrime pothuajse në gjuhë të huaj si italisht, frëngjisht dhe greqisht, por edhe dorëshkrimet në shqip e arbërisht ishin po aq të vështira për tu lexuar. Po ashtu një pjesë e madhe e dorëshkrimeve ishin fragmente shkrimesh të ndryshme dhe paraqitnin vështirësi për ti bashkuar apo identifikuar. Por megjithatë u arrit të bëhej pikërisht klasifikimi i dëshiruar, nga puna e përkthyesve profesionistë si Cin Çapeli, Vasil Bozgo, Gjon Kovaçi, dhe Shuk Koka. E pas klasifikimit përfundimtar në vitin 1963 ky arkiv pati 91 njësi ruajtjeje me 6410 fletë dokumente dhe 31 libra. Tashmë janë disa njësi ruajtjeje të këtij arkivi ku përmblidhen 1) materiali biografik, 2)veprimi zyrtaro-shoqëror, 3)veprimtaria krijuese, 4)letërkëmbimet( letra të ardhura e të dërguara), 5) pasuria e krijuesit të fondit, 6) të tjerët për krijuesin e fondit, 7)materiali i familjes, 8)materiali i grumbulluar dhe 9) materiali ilustrativ. Materialet janë shkruar në gjuhët shqipe, arbërisht, italisht, frëngjisht, greqisht, dhe pjesa dërrmuese e tyre janë dorëshkrime origjinale. Në dosjen e parë gjendet Autobiologjiaose outobiografia e botuar në tre pjesë në formë broshure. Në dosjen numër 10 gjenden artikuj dhe materiale të tjera shtypi për të cilat mendohet se janë botuar, ose grumbulluar për botim nga vetë De Rada. Mes tyre gjendet edhe një artikull i nënshkruar nga një shqiptar që jeton në Egjipt, një artikull pa autor me të dhëna për vendbanimet e arbëreshëve në Itali, një material mbi Shkodrën, tre artikuj të Xhuzepe Petrasit. Përmbajtja e Flamurit të arbërit, për vitin 1884, etj. Sipas Nikës, dorëshkrimi i njërës prej veprave më në zë të De Radës Këngët e Milosaos ndodhet në dosjen 19. Sipas saj, vepra nuk është e plotë. Vargjet janë arbërisht dhe janë shkruar në një bllok të përmasave shumë të vogla. Gjithsej janë 42 fletë. Ndërsa dosja 21 ka 99 fletë dorëshkrime. Poesie albanesi del sec.XV De Rada e ka shkruar në një bllok të vogël dhe mban datën 1839. Dorëshkrimi është arbërisht e italisht. Po në këtë dosje është edhe një fletore në të cilën De Rada arbërisht ka shkruar Terzo libro della vita di Serafina Topia nënshkruar nga ai vetë në Napoli me 1846. Po ashtu në këtë dosje gjenden edhe disa pjesë të ditarit të tij.

*Letërkëmbimet e De Radës* 

Janë rreth 400 persona nga të vilët 368 dihet se kush janë me të cilët Jeronim De Rada ka pasur letërkëmbim të vazhdueshëm. Të gjithë këto letra janë origjinale dhe janë të periudhës nga viti 1829 deri ën vitin 1903. Ndër to ka koppje të letrave që vetë De Rada iu ka shkruar rreht 17 personave, letra këto të ruajtura nga ai vetë. Ndër to një vend të rëndësishëm zë edhe letërkëmbimi familjar, ku ka letra të babait, vëllezërve, motrave, djemve, bashkëshortes, , nipave, etj. Në këto letra duket synimi i De Radës që shkon në dobi të çështjes kombëtare shqipatre, përqendruar kryesisht në mësimin dhe kultivimin e gjuhës shqipe, si dhe angazhimi i tij në jetën politike të Italisë së atyre viteve. Lista e letërkëmbyesve me De Radën është mjaft e gjatë, e ndër ta një numër të madh bënin bashkatdhetarët në kolonitë e mërgimit, në Itali, Egjipt, Rumani, etj. Midis tyre janë Zef Jubani, Sami Frashëri, Faik Konica, Dora DIstria, Thimi Mitko, Spiro Dine, Visarion Dodani, Gavril Dara i Riu, Zef Serembe, Anselmo Lorekio, Lui Benloev, Gustav Majer,Alfons De Lamartin, Luigj Gurakuqi, Mit-hat Frashëri, Anton Santori, Preng Doçi, princesha Di Strongoli, Françesko Krispi, Pietro Kiara, Dhimitër Kamarda, Pietro Matranga, etj. Sipas dr. Nevila Nikës, studimi i fondit arkivor të Jeronim De Radës nga ana e historianëve dhe sidomos i letërkëmbimit të tij , përbëjnë një ndër burimet më të rëndësishme për njohjen dhe studimin e e Rilindjes Kombëtare Shqiptare. Aty studiuesit mund të njihen me përpjekjet e De Rdaës në drejtim të mësimit e të përhapjes së gjuhës amtare, evolimin e gjuhës shqipe në shekuj, çështjen e alfabetit, shkollave etj. 

*Fletë nga ditari*

Sa të ndryshme e të trishtuara janë tani ditët e jetës sime, plot andralla familjare dhe shqetësime të rëndomta, në krahasim me ato ditët aq të gëzuara të rinisë sime, kur me shpirt të pushtuar nga dashuria për një vajzë fisnike, erdha për pak ditë nga një qytet i largët në shtëpinë e fshatit ku më priste ajo. Këtu u dhashë pas punëve bujqësore, i çliruar nga çdo shqetësim që sjell puna mendore . Toka mu shfaq e mbushur jo vetëm me gëzimin e të vjelave të vreshtave dhe të mbledhjes së ullinjve, me ditët e bukura e të kthjellëta, por edhe me erërat kushtrimtare të kohës, të cilat kishin mbërritur deri në fshatin tim dhe kishin pushtuar zemrën dhe shpirtin tim

Trimi e zuri e ma puthi
Na e puthi mu në buzët
Vasha nuj e vërtiti faqen
Dhe lau të puthurën
Po matë e skuqi ujët.
Nga qyteti aty afër
Duallë gratë e lan leveret
Skuqeshin, nuk zbardheshin
Tlinato që ato lanin
Kopshtet që vaditeshin
Gjethet i bënin të kuqe.
Zogjtë që pinin atij uji
Cicërimn e tyre humbnin
(Shkëputur nga Parime të Estetikës nga libri II dhe III)

----------


## dodoni

KUSHTUAR 100 VJETORIT TË POETIT ARBËRESH DE RADA
(1814  1903) 
Një vizitë në shtëpinë e De Radës, nga Lirio Nushi

Atje ku lindi GIROLAMO DE RADA

Poeti arbëresh lindi në katundin arbëresh Maq, i cili ndodhet në Italinë e Jugut pranë Komunitetit më të madh Arbëresh në San Demetrio Corone  Shën Mitri i Koronit, siç i thërrasin vendasit arbëresh. Ky toponim është ruajtur prej arbëreshëve të Italisë së Jugut dhe e ka origjinën nga More-ja, Pelopnezi i sotëm në Greqi. Është një nga elementët bazë historik që tregon prejardhjen e vërtetë të shumicës së arbëreshëve të Italisë së Jugut. Gjat këtyre fjalëve menjëherë të shkon nëpër mënt pyetja: Çlidhja ka Peloponezi i sotëm Grek - Moreja dhe Arbëreshët. Sipas të dhënave dhe dokumenteve historike tregohet se arbëreshët, bij të të tokës Arbërore ndosheshin në këto zona për tju shërbyer perandorëve bizantin pasi ishin luftëtarë shumë të mirë dhe trima. Ka të dhëna se ata janë vendosur aty rreth viteve 1200, domethënë 200 vjet para se të largoheshin prej andej për tu vendosur në Italinë e Jugut. Fakte historike të ndryshme përbëjnë një element të vërtetë studimi në lidhje me këtë çështje. Prej këtyre vendeve pikë referimi është Koroni i cili ndodhet në Messini-Peloponez të Greqisë, atje ndodhet edhe sot e kësaj dite kalaja e ndërtuar prej arbëreshëve  Kalaja e Koronit.

Prandaj edhe Arbëreshët e larguar prej andej kanë ruajtur toponimin e tyre duke e quajtur njërën prej qendrave më të rëndësishme dhe komuniteteve më të mëdhaja arbëreshe: Shën Mitri i Koronit-San Demetrio Corone. 
Nga qendra e Shën Mitrit ndodhet vetem 4 kilometra larg katundi arberesh Maq ku lindi dhe vdiq De Rada.

Unë shkova atje dhe pashë nga afër shtëpinë e De Radës.

Askush nuk mund të më kthej nga rruga që jam nisur, 
askush nuk më ndalon dot të shkoj ndër arbëreshtë, 
atje më janë vellezërit e mi të lashtë, 
atje më janë vëllezërit e mi antik, 
bijtë e arbërit me gjak të pashprishtë.
Lirio Nushi

Ndaj rrugës që të conte për në Shën Mitër shikoje plantacione të mëdha me limona dhe portokalle, gjithkund ndihej aroma e mirë e tyre. Një diell i bukur që ngrohte ëmbël ndriconte gjithkund. Nuk ishte hera e parë për mua që shkoja në Kalabri por sa herë që shkoj atje ndjehem shumë i lumtur dhe gjithmonë më duket sikur shkoj për herë të parë. Pranvera është e bukur gjithkund por jo ma e bukur se në Arbëri kështu i thonë arbëreshët vendëthit të tyre Shën Mitrit të Koronit. Tabelat ndër rrugë të urojnë në shqip Mirë se na Erdhët. Nuk ka se si të mos ndjehesh si në shtëpinë tënde, madje edhe ma mirë akoma. Qeveria Italiane qysh në kohën e Garibaldit i ka lejuar komunitetet arbëresh të kenë një liri të plotë për sa i përket të folmes dhe të shkolluarit në gjuhën e tyre amëtare. Kjo u bë nga Garibaldi i madh në shenjë falenderimi për ti shpërblyer luftëtarët trima arbëresh të cilët morën pjesë në luftë duke luftuar heroikisht për Italinë. Askund tjetër nuk ka ndodhur kjo me shqiptarët. Arbëreshët të cilët me prezencën e tyre na bëjnë të krenohemi mbajnë dhe ruajnë gjallë atje çdo nocion dhe identitet kombëtar bazuar thellë në origjinë . Kolegji Italo  Shqiptar mban emrin e Gjergj Kastriotit Skënderbeut ku gjuhë e dytë është arbërishtja. 

Nder ta flitet arberisht, pershendeten arberisht, ne kishe flasin arberisht, ne restorantet e tyre menute jane ne italisht dhe arberisht, gjuhe e trasheguar dhe e ruajtur brez pas brezi per me shume se 500 vjete me rradhe, ajo u ruajt nepermjet kengeve te tyre pasi shqipja deri vone nuk shkruhej, u ruajt duke e mbajtur gjalle gjuhen e arbrit, duke folur me njeri-tjetrin, duke ju treguar fëmijëve të tyre për Arbërinë-vendin e largët për të cilin me me aq mall flasin. Sheshi kryesor i qytetit mban emrin dhe bustin e heroit tone kombëtar Gjergj Kastriotit. Në kete komunitet u edukua dhe u shkollua Luigj Gurakuqi dhe Avni Rustemi, që të dy nxënës të De Radës. Ky kolegji i ruajtur i cili është i funksionueshëm edhe sot e kësaj dite.

Kur shkon atje eshte njësoj si të kthehesh 500 vjet ne kohe, degjon gjuhen e arbrit siç flitej para 500 vjetesh me disa ndryshime dhe deformime te cilet i perkasin dhe fajesojne kohen e gjate qe ka kaluar por megjithate ajo egziston, e paster arberore, dhe tepër origjinale e vjen të na rrëfej shumë sekrete të historise dhe të egzistencës se popullit dhe të kulturës shqiptare. 

Arbereshi i Rilindjes Shqiptare dhe i ruajtjes se tradites kombetare shqiptare, poeti i madh De Rada lindi ne Maq, katund karakteristik Arbëresh. Pamja e tij nga lartesia e hotelit Petti Rosso i cili ndodhet në Shën Mitër duket e qarte ne majë të një kodre. Katundi që ndodhet në kodër është Maqi, ndërsa në pjesën e poshtme shtrihet Shën Mitri, kjo qytezë arbërore me rreth pesë mijë banorë arbëresh.

Poeti Arberesh është mjaft i njohur nga shqiptarët gjithandej me Kenget e Milosaos I canti del Milosao publikuar ne vitin 1836, e cilesuar nga kritika si nje nga poemat me romantike te De Rades. Ai shkroi në gjuhën e memes: Krutan i Mërguar, Odiseu, Imotoe, Parayllja, Vantisana, Nasta, Agata e Pravatës, Miloshini, Nata e Krishtlindjeve, Diana, Serafina Topia, An Maria Kominiate, Frosina Vantizana, Adina, Videlaida, Skanderbegu i Pafan, Rënia e Mbretërisë së Arbrit, Gjon Huniadi, si edhe dramat: Numidët e cila u botua në vitin 1846 dhe më vonë u ribotua me emrin Sofonsisba më 1891. 
De Rada, ky njeri i pendës dhe i pushkës duke marrë pjesë në kryengritjet e shqiptarëve dhe duke qenë një ndër udhëheqësit e arbëreshëve jetoi dhe mendoi pa u kursyer për të mirën e shqipes dhe të kombit. Ai u rrit fëmijë duke shkuar ndër shkollat italiane dhe pohon se ka qenë një nxënës i keq pasi nuk kuptonte mire italishten deri në moshën 8-10 vjeç. Më vonë studjoi në Napoli dhe nuk dinte të fliste mire italisht. Bashkëpunoi me Torelin i cili botonte Omnibus-in në atë kohë i cili ishte arbëresh. Në vitin 1825 i vdes e jëma. U njoh më vonë me poetin francez La Martin. 
Njohu Diplomacinë e huaj dhe shkruan konkretisht për të : - Ata që i nxisin shqiptarët kundër Turqisë, nuk e bëjnë sepse janë të krishterë dhe nga dashuria e madhe që ata të huaj kanë për kombin tënë që dashkan medemek ta shihkan zot të vetvetes. Ata kanë qenë dhe janë gënjeshtarë të poshtër, lakmiqarë të drejtësisë së pinjojve të shtëpive bujare të Shqipërisë, e në mënyrë shumë të ulët dishrakë për token e lumtur që ata kanë, prandaj për ti zhbi dhe për ti zhdukur i shtyjnë shqiptarët drejt flamurit të vdekjes, duke i cilësuar kështu fqinjët tanë të sotëm dhe të djeshëm:- shovinistë fqinjë, lakmitarë dhe grabitqarë. 

Më 1850 poeti arbëresh u martua me arbëreshën Madalena Melikji me të cilën lindi katër djem dhe gëzoi për disa vjetë një lumturi të vërtetë familjare. E shoqja i vdes vite më vonë e sëmurë nga Pika (damllaja), humbet të birin e tij 18-vjeçar Mikelangjelon dhe të gjithë pjesëtarët e familjes. De Rada pohon se ne fund të jetës së tij ndjehet i dërrmuar nga humbja e të gjithë pjesëtarëve të familjes, dhe se e ka dërmuar varfëria e madhe, skamja dhe mizerja, gjendja e ekonomike shume e keqe duke thënë pak para se të mbyllte sytë: Jetoj me vështirësi dhe në mjerim. 

-Mbërrita të nesërmen ne Maq, shume prej vendasve më njohin tashmë, edhe nga koncertet edhe nga këngët dhe disku im me këngë arbëreshe qe qarkullon në tregun arbëresh. Me një dashuri të madhe më presin me fjalë të ngrohta dhe nëpër rrugica thërresin arbërisht : ardh Lirjo në katund, dhe e dine që unë do të shkoj patjetër të çoj një tufë lule në shtëpinë e De Radës e kjo do të ndodh sa here të shkoj e gjer sa të më rrahi zemra.

Shtëpia e De Radës në hyrje të saj, e thjeshtë dhe madhështore.
Nga pas është ballkoni ku shkruante vjershat e tij poeti ynë i madh:
Në bodrumin e shtëpisë është shaptilografi i vjetër ku botoheshin gërmat shqip.
Ndërsa guri përpara shtëpisë egziston edhe sot e kësaj dite aty ku De Rada hipte çdo mëngjes për tju ngjitur gomarit të tij e për të shkuar në Shën Mitër në Kolegjin ku punonte si mësonjës për shumë vjetë me rradhe.

Sa shumë u lodhnë dhe sa pak u shbërblyen njerëzit që mbajtën dhe ngritën në këmbë kombin shqiptar. Një pyetje e tillë më shkonë vazhimisht në mendje, dhe kjo sepse udha ime shkon drejt të njëjtit monopat. E me thënë të drejtën nuk do të doja kurrë të vdisja krejt i vetëm e në mjerim sikurse De Rada, mbas gjith atij mundi e sakrifice. 

Dëgjohet një këmbanë. Është këmbana e kishës së Shën Adrianit në Shën Mitër. Duke u kthyer, njeri prej miqve të mi arbëresh Pino Cacozza pa hyrë mire në qytet ndalon makinën poshtë një bliri dhe më rrëfen: Ishte pranverë kur vdiq De Rada, ishte një ditë shumë e bukur plot diell, ja si sot, lulet e këtij bliri kishin çelur më shumë se çdo here tjetër. Kortezhi i përmortshëm kalonte duke mbajtur De Radën në krahë e duke e shoqëruar atë për në banesën e tij të fundit. Atëherë nuk bëheshin kurora me lule. Në të kaluar sapo trupi i De Radës u gjet poshtë blirit një erë e forte fryu si skishte fryrë kurrë here tjetër dhe e mbushi arkivolin e hapur të De Radës plot me lule. Njërëzit të tronditur nga kjo përkujdesje hyjnore lëshuan një britmë dhe njëzëri thanë: 
- De Rada ynë i madh dhe hyjnor po ikën e në krahët e zotit
AI QOFTË I PAVDEKSHËM.




Përshëndetje 
Rrofshin Shqiptarët (Arbërorët, Illirianët) e Bashkuar dhe 
Shqipëria (Arbëria, Illiria) e Bashkuar

----------


## Kryeplaku

Puna e De Rades ishte si ajo rrezja e drites qe hyn ne dhomen e erret -Shqiperia- dhe e ben qe te ndricoje e gjitha. Sidoqofte cfaredo lloj krahasimi te jepja per kete njeri dhe punen e tij do ishte i manget sepse e vepra e tij nuk perkufizohet nga asnje cmimi e vlere.

----------


## Albo

*De Rada, arbëreshi i madh që frymëzoi Rilindjen*

NDRIÇIM KULLA

Gazetaria, folklori, poezia, historia, gramatika, filologjia, etnologjia, estetika, politika, etika, asgjë nuk u mohua prej penës së tij… madje admiruesit e vet thonë se kjo pjellori atij i vijoi edhe te gabimet. Ashtu si njerëzit e tjerë të dedikuar ndaj një ideje të vetme, ai zhytej kaq guximshëm edhe në ato fusha të mendimit në të cilat specialistët kanë frikë të lëvizin qoftë edhe një hap. Biografia e tij liston deri në 43 vepra, të gjitha të ndryshme nga njëra-tjera për nga gjinia, por tek të gjitha vetëm diçka kumbon gjithmonë, po njëlloj, patriotizmi i lartë, për t’i shfaqur kështu si “fragmente zemre”; ja pse me plot të drejtë rrëfehet se ai diti të shfrytëzojë edhe gramatikën e ftohtë të gjuhës, si fushë-betejë për të sfiduar armiqtë e Shqipërisë. Edhe atëherë kur për disa zakone a doke të caktuara kishte ide shumë të vagullta, De Rada nuk u interesua shumë të informohej; rregullohej e ambientohej lirisht në çdo fushë falë bindjes se vula e etnicitetit shqiptar ishte para së gjithash gjuha, religjioni antik i atdheut, kujtimet e Skënderbeut dhe ideali i rifitimit të pavarësisë, e, mbi të gjitha, rikthimi në qytetërimin e humbur. Pjesa tjetër mund të qe edhe e përafërt, ajo s’prishte punë. Në thelb, që në rini De Rada shfaq mbresat e ekzistencës së një bote të vet poetike, përtej asaj të fituar nga leximet. Këngët popullore i afruan një fushë të re ku të mund ta jetonte këtë botë, e një gjuhë të re, më të freskët e më arkaike, për ta bërë atë më interesante. E ai u krodh në të pa shumë shkujdesje, duke zbukuruar shumë prej motiveve të shkollës romantike, përtej atyre tassiane apo të këngëve tradicionale. Rezultati qe një përshtypje e thellë dhe e lumtur e lexuesve tashmë të mësuar me fantazinë e tassianëve dhe romantikëve, e që të shtyrë prej parimeve të kësaj rryme, prisnin me festë gjithçka që mund të tingëllonte si një epikë autentike popullore. “Megjithatë, nuk besoj, nënvizon Valentini, se një lexues shqiptar i epokës do të kish njohur, përtej gjuhës dhe frazeologjisë, shumë prej botës së tij në poetikën e autorit”. Nuk mund ta themi nëse De Rada ishte apo jo i ndërgjegjshëm për një gjë të tillë; e nëse qe, nuk mund të shtojmë nëse kjo ndërgjegjshmëri do ta kishte shmangur vallë nga mënyra e tij e të shkruarit (nisur nga bindja se, nëse do të donte, ai fare lehtë mund të shkruante edhe ndryshe). Ajo çka mund të themi me siguri është fakti se me poemat e tij ai s’ndihej kurrë plotësisht i kënaqur, pavarësisht se ish i ndërgjegjshëm se bëhej fjalë për diçka të madhe. Ja pse shumica prej tyre, edhe pse të ripunuara shpesh, mbetën për të në gjendjen e tentativave të pakënaqura asnjëherë. Gjithsesi, duhet nënvizuar dhe fakti tjetër; këto lloj veprash, ai jo vetëm i botonte, por dhe i ndiente si gjëra të mëdha. Edhe ne që jetojmë sot në një distancë të mjaftueshme kohe për t’ua vlerësuar brendinë dhe efektet, pas gjithë atyre komenteve e kritikave duhet të arrijmë në përfundimin e njëllojtë, se bëhet fjalë për diçka të madhe. Po si, vallë, mund të shpjegohet kjo gjë? Për të dhënë një përgjigje të drejtë, këtu lipset të dalim nga fusha e letërsisë, e artit apo erudicionit, e historisë apo çfarëdolloj fushe tjetër. Pasi na duhet të shqyrtojmë thellësisht historinë e jetës së tij, madje më tepër, atë të shpirtit të tij, që aspak për kryelartësi a sipërfaqësueshmëri, a e bëri të ditur në “Autobiologjinë” e vet. Është njohur që më parë, por është risaktësuar edhe kohët fundit, se i ati i De Radës, ashtu si gjyshi e stërgjyshërit e tij, në përputhje me ritet dhe zakonet e Kishës Bizantine së cilës i përkiste pjesa më e madhe e arbëreshëve të Italisë, patën qenë priftërinj. Po kështu njihet dhe fakti se ai krenohej duke thënë se i përkiste një “race të përpunuar, të kultivuar”, pa harruar të theksojë se “fusha e mburojës së shtëpisë sonë është e bardhë, si e Guelfëve”; prej kësaj, mund të kuptohet lehtësisht se autori duhet të ketë qenë një kristian i thekur dhe i devotshëm, çka hedh poshtë disa zëra mbi “antiklerizmin” e tij. E në fakt, për një antiklerizëm të vërtetë deradian është e pamundur të flasësh: bëhet fjalë vetëm për disa shprehje të shpengura dënimi, për disa forma të caktuara të praktikave religjioze popullore, të lejuara apo të favorizuara nga kleri; pjesa tjetër e botëkuptimit të tij fetar përbëhet nga shenjat e një besimi të fortrrënjosur në ndërgjegje. Për të “e keqja më e madhe është se marramendja e fortë që shkaktuan në mendjet e dobëta zbulimet moderne të shumë forcave të Materies, solli zhvendosjen e përqendrimit te prania e Qenies spirituale dhe të padukshme, për të preferuar kësisoj, siç thuhet në gjuhën popullore, shërbëtorin në vend të padronit”. Ja pse shndërrohet në themelor pohimi se “privilegji i njerëzve dhe i kombeve (e këtu duhet vërejtur me kujdes edhe përfshirja e fjalës kombe) qëndron në njohjen e autorit të botës dhe të qëllimeve të tij”. E ky është një çelës goxha i përdorshëm në zbërthimin e profetizmit deradian. Përveç krenarisë së origjinës së vet, një rëndësi të madhe ai u jepte edhe fillesave të para të jetës spirituale, që i gjejnë gjurmët e tyre në moshën 13-vjeçare. Ia vlen të zgjatemi duke lexuar rrëfimin e tij: “… Në atë vit librat asketikë nisën të zëvendësonin Tasson dhe leximet e tjera. Madje, ndalova të lexoja çfarëdolloj libri tjetër që nuk qe i shenjtë, duke preferuar manualet e historisë religjioze. Duke e menduar sot një gjë të tillë, këtë ndryshim ia atribuoj Mirësisë hyjnore të ardhur përmes leximeve të shumta, natë e ditë në Institutin e Shën Dhimitrit, veçanërisht mbi jetën e Shenjtëve të Kishës. Digjesha nga dëshira të isha përherë me ta… Nisa kështu të flisja e të flisja për ta edhe me shokët e mi. I bindur në vërtetësinë që sapo kisha rrokur, mbajta një rrëfim për Pashkë, në ditën e Kungimit të shenjtë, që e mrekulloi Dom Karmine Dramis nga Mbuzati. Që atëherë, herë pas here profesorët vinin netve e dëgjonin pas porte, ato çka unë u thoja fëmijve të tjerë në dhomën ku flinin…”. Nga ana tjetër, është e vërtetë që e gjithë kjo zjarrmi shpirtërore, De Radës iu ftoh që një vit më pas, për shkak ndoshta të qetësimit të ardhur nga jeta pa rregulla e pa orar në shtëpinë e prindërve gjatë pushimeve të verës apo të miqësisë së ngushtë që ai lidhi me një vërsnikun e tij në fshat; por përsëri, parimet e veta të besimit brenda autorit ngelën përgjatë gjithë jetës të gjalla e vepruese, në udhëheqje të çdo gjykimi e mendimi të tij. Aq më tepër që ato herë pa here vinin e zgjoheshin nga ndodhi të caktuara providenciale, ndaj të cilave ai mbeti gjithmonë i ndjeshëm në shpirtin e vet pa dyshim të pasur me prirje mistike dhe aspak të zakonta. Për ta dëshmuar këtë, mjafton të shohim qëndrimin e tij përballë disa fakteve të caktuara, që te çdokush tjetër do të quhej, nëse jo i palogjiktë, pa dyshim i papritur. Mund të përmendim këtu rastin e procesit gjyqësor në dëm të të vëllait, shërimit të tij të mrekullueshëm pas sëmundjes së vitit 1840, apo edhe një herë shërimin e madhërishëm të një vëllai tjetër pas një sëmundje të rëndë. E në të gjitha këto momente, siç shpjegon Zef Valentini, me autoritetin e vet të padiskutueshëm që i jep njohja e thellë dhe rigoroze e mistereve të kësaj fushe, “te De Rada ia vlen të shënohet ai lloj fluturimi pindarik, tipikisht mistik, që e lidh lajmin e një mirësie të kryer jo me sensin e një mirësie personale, por të një vizioni të gjerë teologjik të gjithë-atësisë së Zotit”. E në lidhje me këto fakte e shpjegime, edhe vetë autori në shkrimet e tij, ka një koment që vlen për të gjithë ata studiuesit e veprës së vet që përpiqen ta matin e ta vlerësojnë De Radën, pa i atribuuar religjiozitetit të autorit një rëndësi themelore. “Unë do të rrëfej gjithmonë veç për suksese të vërteta, edhe pse e di shumë mirë se i flas një gjenerate shumë kryeneçe, që ka për divizë shprehjen “Quid est veritas? (Ku është e vërteta?) të Ponc Pilatit”. “Megjithatë, – shkruan duke ngritur tezën e vet ndoshta gjeniale Zef Valentini, – e vërteta është se ky njeri mistik duhet të ketë ndjerë e besuar të ketë për rilindjen e Shqipërisë një mision të atillë me atë që pat besuar të kishte Dantja për të gjithë italianët  jubileun e vitit 1300. Ai s’u shpreh kurrë qartësisht në lidhje me këtë mision, ndoshta për arsye modestie, duke menduar të mos jetë i denjë për një gjë të tillë. Por, në vëllimin e periudhës së parë të ‘Autobiologjisë’ së tij, autori do të shkruajë: ‘Në vetvete, ngjarjet e jetës sime nuk kanë kurrfarë vlere për të tjerët, as kurrfarë vlerësimi prej tyre. Vlerësimi i takon lartësimit ‘të bërjes dhe pasjes’ së një gjuhe kombëtare, mbrojtëses së vërtetë të kombit shqiptar’. Ndoshta teologët, përfundon Valentini, nuk e kanë kaq të lehtë të pohojnë ekzistencën e misioneve profetike të poetëve, ashtu siç nuk janë të lehta të pohohen zbulesat e tyre të vërteta mistike e të mbinatyrshme, me pretendimin e drejtë për të mos i dhënë Zotit përgjegjësi që nuk janë të tijat”. Mirëpo, ky mendim nuk synon të zhvillohet në fushën e teologjisë, por përkundrazi, në atë të letërsisë dhe historisë, ndaj kjo nuk mund ta mohojë kurrsesi besimin te ajo provani në të cilën De Rada besonte kaq ethshmërisht e me kaq entuziazëm. Nga ana tjetër, nuk mund të mohohet e të mos pranohet misioni që Provania i ka shënjuar jo vetëm çdo personi, por edhe çdo kombi. Ja pse, si De Rada duhet të dashurojmë, të mendojmë për një Shqipëri, të vogël vërtet e rrjedhimisht jo të pasur në krahasim me shtetet e mëdha, por fisnike, madje të pajisur me një fisnikëri hyjnore e, për këtë arsye, të pashlyeshme kurrë. Ja pse si De Rada, duhet të besojmë edhe në provaninë e veprës së tij; natyrisht, mund të shtohet se ai qe i pari që bëri të njohur në Europë ekzistencën e një Shqipërie atdhe të heronjve e tokë të sentimenteve fisnike, të denjë për një jetë të sajën ashtu si çdo komb tjetër, të cilit Zoti i ka dhënë një fytyrë e, për rrjedhim, një mision. Jo shumë shpejt, vepra e tij u njoh dhe u çmua në Shqipëri; sot ajo është e njohur më shumë për vlerat letrare, pra për petkun e saj; ndërkohë që ka shumë nga ata që ai do t’i quante Pilatë, të cilët nuk arrijnë dot të njehsohen në konceptin e vet goxha fisnik religjioz të atdheut të tij fisnik, për shkak se për ta nuk është shpirti, por materia ajo që u intereson. Ja pse si De Rada, ne sot duhet të kemi po të njëjtën kredo; të besojmë po njëlloj edhe në Provaninë e tij, në misionin që ai i dha Shqipërisë, mision ky që do të mund të vihet në veprim, vetëm atëherë kur të bëhen realitet idealet e De Radës.

Panorama

----------


## Albo

*Jeronim de Rada, një bust para lulishtes së Parlamentit*



Bashkia e Tiranës parashikon vendosjen e bustit të rilindasit kombëtar Jeronim de Rada. Vepra është realizuar nga Odise Paskali dhe do të vendoset në lulishten para Parlamentit, përballë rrugës Jeronim de Rada. Busti i Jeronim de Radës mban vlerën e dyfishtë pasi është një nga punimet më të arrira të artistit Odise Paskali Skulptor i Popullit.

De Rada luajti një rol të madh në historinë e letërsisë shqiptare. Ai njihet si shkrimtari u parë që shkroi vepra me frymë kombëtare. Figura e tij ngrihet si figura më e kulluar dhe më e fuqishme e letërsisë dhe e botës arbëreshe. Ndikimi i tij mbi shkrimtarët arbëreshë bashkëkohës ishte i madh; tradita poetike shkruar prej tij vijon të jetojë e përtërirë edhe në letërsinë e sotme arbëreshe. Pas Çlirimit në Shqipëri janë botuar të adoptuara veprat e tij kryesore. Mban titullin "Mësues i Popullit".

Shekulli

----------

